# Ohms Law



## Grog12 (Jul 24, 2007)

When and how do you apply Ohms Law?


----------



## Logos (Jul 24, 2007)

High School Physics aaargh


----------



## Van (Jul 24, 2007)

When: at a picnic, when eating hot dogs.

How: usually with a big serving fork or spoon. 


Oops sorry that was for Coles Law, not Ohms law.


----------



## audioslavematt (Jul 24, 2007)

Just about anything involving electricity as to how, what do we want to know/do?


----------



## Charc (Jul 24, 2007)

Van said:


> When: at a picnic, when eating hot dogs.
> How: usually with a big serving fork or spoon.
> Oops sorry that was for Coles Law, not Ohms law.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 25, 2007)

Is this here Cole's Law named after any particular Mr. Cole? And what did poor old Murphy do to get left out of this?

Ohm's Law... very very useful... usable with DC easily and AC without too much effort - substitute impedance for resistance and use RMS values for voltage & current. Ohm's law in it's base state of V=IR is useful, but add in P=VI and get the combinations of P=V2/R and P=I2R and it becomes much more useful for things like calculating load on speakers and in lighting systems, things which are somewhat useful in this industry...


----------

